

Comcast doubles Google Fiber with 2Gbps symmetrical fiber service - user_235711
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/04/comcast-doubles-google-fiber-with-2gbps-symmetrical-fiber-service/

======
drussell
April Fools?

~~~
dalke
Why do think so? Both the Ars and Comcast.com pages are dated 2 April.

~~~
drussell
I'm just always suspicious of Comcast

~~~
dalke
Oh, suspicion of Comcast is fine, and entirely reasonable. But suspicion when
the evidence points elsewhere is less so.

